# Two male baby nubians



## elowery222 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have two male baby Nubians. And I want to be able to have them do some type of work, but I don't want them to pull carts is there anything else they could do??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pack


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They could possibly do ranch work and stuff (pulling things like fallen branches). But I heard from a pack-goat-expert that Nubians are horrible pack goats... too lazy. They lay down on their packs and don't want to work. I can totally see that happening!! But it all depends on their individual personalities.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Pack


Yeah, they could be packgoats. There is all sorts of info on packgoats all over the internet, and in books.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> They could possibly do ranch work and stuff (pulling things like fallen branches). But I heard from a pack-goat-expert that Nubians are horrible pack goats... too lazy. They lay down on their packs and don't want to work. I can totally see that happening!! But it all depends on their individual personalities.


 I can see that! My girl Heidi is a lazy bones....she thinks it's work to get on the stand...she has to think about it a minute first, twice a day...every day


----------



## elowery222 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is pack the only other choice for them?? 

...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

What kind of work are you wanting them to do? Unless you plan on breeding them I assume they are wethers(if they aren't already I would get that done soon), which usually are good for pack or cart goats. You can use them as companions for bigger animals like horses...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could train them for service animals and visit nursing homes and hospitals. Delta Society can help you with that...


----------

